# Interrupting Portupgrade



## ravis (Jul 7, 2011)

I am a first time user of the portupgrade utility.

       I understand that the process can not be interrupted in the middle, for it can currupt the database. But unfortunately, I have issued the command that started to upgrade all the ports that depend on lang/perl5.12. Now I realized that it is not mandatory to do so. 

      What is the best way to interrupt this upgrade process relatively safely, given that it is already running? Any helpful suggestions post interrupt tasks that I need to perform to ensure the system integrity, is much appreciated.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 7, 2011)

If it's in the build process you should be safe to press control-c.

If it's updating the database don't.


----------

